# IronMagLabs Flex Rx - Joint Builder



## Arnold (Apr 20, 2009)

*Coming soon!*

*Ingredients:*
Chondroitin Sulfate 1200 mg  	
Glucosamine Sulfate 1500 mg 	
MSM (Methylsulfonoylmethane)  2000 mg

40 Servings


----------



## Arnold (Apr 20, 2009)

this product will have a very reasonable price point which is usually hard to find with these ingredients.


----------



## workingatit43 (Apr 20, 2009)

Very good looking product.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 20, 2009)

workingatit43 said:


> Very good looking product.



thanks, my wife and I both have personally been using this formula (well, a different brand and a bit lower dosage), and truly notice a difference when we stop using it, specifically with her in the knees and for me in the elbows.

we are using the effective dose of these three ingredients and plan to have this had a very affordable price point, I have found that many brands don't have all 3 ingredients and/or have low dosages of one or all 3, AND cost up to $50/bottle.


----------



## quark (Apr 20, 2009)

I am definitely interested in this, especially at a reasonable price! What's the ETA?


----------



## Arnold (Apr 20, 2009)

jchappj said:


> I am definitely interested in this, especially at a reasonable price! What's the ETA?



next week, just curious what would you consider a "reasonable price" as a consumer?


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 20, 2009)

At 44 I need this.


----------



## quark (Apr 20, 2009)

Prince said:


> next week, just curious what would you consider a "reasonable price" as a consumer?


 
 I just paid $35 for this (NSI brand):*

Supplement Facts
Serving Size: 4 Capsules
Servings per Container: 90
 Amount Per Serving % Daily Value 

Glucosamine Sulfate (2KCI) 1.5 gr (1500 Milligrams) * 

Chondroitin Sulfate 1.2 gr (1200 Milligrams) * 

MSM (OptiMSM®) 1 gr (1000 Milligrams) * 

*


----------



## highpockets (Apr 20, 2009)

Played basketball yesterday with my usual Sunday afternoon group after a 2 week break because of Spring Break and then Easter Sunday. We ran up and down for almost 2 hours and my knees are killing me today!! I ran out of my joint supplement about a week ago and haven't bought anything new yet. I'll be signing on for two bottles!!!!


----------



## Arnold (Apr 20, 2009)

jchappj said:


> I just paid $35 for this (NSI brand):*
> 
> Supplement Facts
> Serving Size: 4 Capsules
> ...



that is pretty good, but Flex Rx has twice the amount of MSM per serving, can you give me a link for their product?


----------



## quark (Apr 20, 2009)

Prince said:


> that is pretty good, but Flex Rx has twice the amount of MSM per serving, can you give me a link for their product?



Here. 
 Plus, I know IM Labs is using quality ingredients. I would much rather buy from someone whose products I have used/are using and been very satisfied with.


----------



## nni (Apr 20, 2009)

capsules. nice.


----------



## ZECH (Apr 20, 2009)

Definately give this a try on my elbows.


----------



## danzik17 (Apr 20, 2009)

Paid 25 bucks for 150 caps:

1500mg glucosamine
800mg chondroitin
750mg msm


----------



## nkira (Apr 21, 2009)

I am in for it, provided Prince ships to India 

The graphics look great


----------



## Arnold (Apr 21, 2009)

danzik17 said:


> Paid 25 bucks for 150 caps:
> 
> 1500mg glucosamine
> 800mg chondroitin
> 750mg msm



how many servings in that bottle?

btw those doses on Chondroitin/MSM are a bit low.


----------



## danzik17 (Apr 21, 2009)

Prince said:


> how many servings in that bottle?
> 
> btw those doses on Chondroitin/MSM are a bit low.



75 servings, 2 caps/serving.

To be entirely honest I wasn't familiar enough with these particular supps when I purchased them.  My joints had been killing me for weeks so I figured I would give it a shot.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 21, 2009)

danzik17 said:


> 75 servings, 2 caps/serving.
> 
> To be entirely honest I wasn't familiar enough with these particular supps when I purchased them.  My joints had been killing me for weeks so I figured I would give it a shot.



I would recommend that you take 2 servings per day of that, and be aware it can take up to 2-3 months to really see the effects.

Then in the future you should purchase IML Flex Rx!


----------



## danzik17 (Apr 21, 2009)

Prince said:


> I would recommend that you take 2 servings per day of that, and be aware it can take up to 2-3 months to really see the effects.
> 
> Then in the future you should purchase IML Flex Rx!



You don't think that's a bit much?  3g glucosamine and whatnot?

I'll definitely buy it if the strength of the supplement is adequate and it's not like 3x as expensive 

As for 2-3 months, no don't tell me that!  I was rather enjoying the placebo effect of just taking joint supplements.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 21, 2009)

danzik17 said:


> You don't think that's a bit much?  3g glucosamine and whatnot?
> 
> I'll definitely buy it if the strength of the supplement is adequate and it's not like 3x as expensive
> 
> As for 2-3 months, no don't tell me that!  I was rather enjoying the placebo effect of just taking joint supplements.



take it AM and PM.

you can see the dosages on product label above for Flex Rx.

it will be priced competitively around $25-$30max


----------



## Arnold (Apr 27, 2009)

this should be in stock this week.


----------



## highpockets (Apr 27, 2009)

Pre-orders?


----------



## Arnold (Apr 27, 2009)

actually it just came in this morning, so I should have it up on the site today or tomorrow.


----------



## Built (Apr 27, 2009)

This sounds like a very good supp.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 27, 2009)

Built said:


> This sounds like a very good supp.



thanks, I think so!


----------



## danzik17 (Apr 27, 2009)

I'll have to order some when I get back from vacation.  Would you possibly throw in a sampler of your chocolate whey?  See how it stacks up to ATW/ON.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 27, 2009)

danzik17 said:


> I'll have to order some when I get back from vacation.  Would you possibly throw in a sampler of your chocolate whey?  See how it stacks up to ATW/ON.



sure, just put a note in the shopping cart or send me a PM here after you order.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 28, 2009)

*NOW AVAILABLE ON THE IRONMAGLABS WEBSITE FOR $25.99*

Flex Rx??? - Joint Builder


----------

